# Picked up a PT on mushrooms



## InsidiousStealth (Aug 1, 2011)

Came in as an Overdose...k cool whatever. PT's friend meets us at the door and tells us he freaked out on mushrooms and felt like he needed to punch him in the face during the endeavor. Cool were not there to judge just to help.

So we go through into the house and I see blood stains on the floor in the kitchen where he obviously got punched, But i see some colorful stuff on the floor around the blood and something that looked like a crumpled colored piece of paper

When i get closer and the light goes on though it appeared to be a ball of gummy bears bunched together and there were gummy bears scattered all around the areas with blood....I kinda laughed cause it was so random

We see the PT and he has the look of mushrooms on his face [wide eyed and curious and slightly nervous] We do a quick assessment then decide to take him off. Then he takes off the sleeping bag that was on him since he was lying on the couch and for some reason he was only wearing boxers and it appears he pitched a tent [had a boner] so my partner was like ummm how about we get you some pants?! Awkward

Still laughed quite a bit though about the gummy bears and i'll always be curious if he got punched before whatever they did with the gummy bears or after cause they were all around where the blood was so they obviously were related to the event...lol


----------

